
Apple fined $1.2B in France for running a cartel - gcthomas
https://www.engadget.com/2020-03-16-apple-record-breaking-1-2bn-antitrust-fine-france.html
======
gcthomas
Apple fined again - but it's going to appeal because they thought the law
allowed such dodgy practices.

Who'd have guessed that fixing prices with other companies to abuse your
market dominance wasn't a proper way to run your company?

